# Dustie Waring Limited Edition PRS Custom 24



## Black Mamba (Oct 8, 2014)

*Dustie Waring sig * 




















> "I can't see myself playing anything else. They are perfect instruments that you can get any tone you want out of, and they look absolutely baddass."
> -Dustie Waring, Between the Buried and Me
> 
> The progressive metal band, Between the Buried and Me has a sound that is both heavy and melodic, lush and menacing - a tone that rhythm guitarist Dustie Waring achieves with PRS guitars and amplifiers.
> ...


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 8, 2014)

Was sitting here on the computer looking for something comparable to Dusty's sig with black hardware, mind blown when this thread popped up. Seriously butt hurt about the order window though...might be time to move some stuff...


----------



## btbamthewell (Oct 8, 2014)

Any idea on price?


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 8, 2014)

Well this is a complete no brainer for me. Been wanting this to exist for ages. Fantastic.


----------



## albertc (Oct 8, 2014)

Dusty is the one guy whose guitar I've wanted for a long time. I wish there was an SE version. I can't justify spending that much money on a guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 8, 2014)

I really love the color. I saw him showing this thing off at the Periphery show in Winston-Salam, NC last week. It looked sexy as hell in person.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Oct 8, 2014)

This thread will be good until the price is out. After that it will just be bitching, even though people should know about what to expect for a limited edition PRS. 

Also, I wonder why he doesn't change the scale length? They just built a 25.5" guitar for Mark in Periphery so you'd think that'd be something Dustie would want since they play in B standard. He seems pretty content with it though, just curious.


----------



## asher (Oct 8, 2014)

JoeyBTL said:


> This thread will be good until the price is out. After that it will just be bitching, even though people should know about what to expect for a limited edition PRS.
> 
> Also, I wonder why he doesn't change the scale length? They just built a 25.5" guitar for Mark in Periphery so you'd think that'd be something Dustie would want since they play in B standard. He seems pretty content with it though, just curious.



I mean, they play up to C# too. I suspect he thinks it's a non-issue since he's been playing them for so long (or he likes dem fatter strings).

I'm reallllllly curious to see the price on these.


----------



## notasian (Oct 8, 2014)

looks amazing but i thought prs didnt do binding


----------



## yingmin (Oct 8, 2014)

notasian said:


> looks amazing but i thought prs didnt do binding



edit: still waking up, asher is right. PRS has done actual binding before, as on their 25th anniversary models.


----------



## asher (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm sure it's scraped (so it's just the bare edge of the flame top showing) which they will do on a host of their instruments.


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 8, 2014)

All BTBAM is in C sharp standard unless I'm mistaken. It's really not that low, so I don't think the scale is an issue. In terms of price I'd be surprised to see these go for any less than £3500 given that the standard non 10 top floyd 24 goes for about 3 grand


----------



## ridner (Oct 8, 2014)

I could careless about this guy or the band he is in, but that is one BADASS looking guitar!


----------



## Shimme (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome looking guitar, too bad I can't spend several thousand bucks on a guitar. Hopefully an SE is in the works cause theres a lot to like about this guitar but american PRS's are so damn expensive


----------



## stevexc (Oct 8, 2014)

I love this, but at an American PRS pricepoint it's far out of my reach for a long, long while. Hopefully they do an SE run if it's popular enough.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Oct 8, 2014)

Just advised by my local dealer: £3,590 here in the UK. That's probably me out, assuming I don't sell a LOT of my gear in the window!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 8, 2014)

This thing is already beautiful, but I really can't wait to see a picture of what it looks like in the Jade finish...


----------



## The omnipotent one (Oct 8, 2014)

What a beautiful finish, I hope they do they do an SE run, because this is going to be way too expensive for pretty much everyone.


----------



## bouVIP (Oct 8, 2014)

My friend told me it's MAP: $3999


If I had the cash I would totally get 1 though. I love the finish so much.


----------



## SavM (Oct 8, 2014)

Lovely looking guitar, would love to have grabbed this one. Really regret selling my PRS


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 8, 2014)

Hold up, am I reading this right when it says Dustie has DiMarzio sig. pickups? Are these available off this guitar? I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 8, 2014)

It is rare that I feel fortunate to not have rad guitar shops around me, because if I held this guitar in person, I know that I'd probably have to sacrifice a lot of guitars to get those funds up. But in the meantime, it'll just be a cool idea that is purely unattainable. 
But 6 finish options on a signature guitar? PRS knows how to fill the GAS tank.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 8, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Hold up, am I reading this right when it says Dustie has DiMarzio sig. pickups? Are these available off this guitar? I didn't even know these existed.



Second. I'm excited to hear more about them!


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 8, 2014)

While the Waring burst looks amazing, I would love one of these in Jade or Faded Whale Blue. Mother of God.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 8, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Hold up, am I reading this right when it says Dustie has DiMarzio sig. pickups? Are these available off this guitar? I didn't even know these existed.


Apparently, he claims to have been working with Dimarzio for the "past several years"..........while heavily using and repping BKPs in his guitars for the "past several years" (as many of us know).

Aside from that little whatever, I'm really stoked about this. Being a big BTBAM fan and a fellow in NC near these guys, I really wish I had the funds to get one of these axes.

Speaking of PRS though, I have a new thread regarding PRS that I need to start that should intrigue many of you into opening your wallets...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 8, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Apparently, he claims to have been working with Dimarzio for the "past several years"..........while heavily using and repping only BKPs in his guitars for the "past several years" (as many of us know).



Repping only BKPs? 
I know his Mayones guitar had BKPs, but Dustie has also been repping Dimarzio for years, since before he left Ibanez. Most of his custom PRSi have Dimarzios. He's used DActivators, PAF 36th anniversary models, Tone Zones, Nortons. And he's been mentioning these signature Dimarzio pickup for a while.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Oct 8, 2014)

I was just looking at the other colors available, loving the jade. I don't know why I've never owned a green guitar. Always wanted one, especially a shade like the one on the old Stephen Carpenter signature Horizons.


----------



## asher (Oct 8, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Apparently, he claims to have been working with Dimarzio for the "past several years"..........while heavily using and repping BKPs in his guitars for the "past several years" (as many of us know).
> 
> Aside from that little whatever, I'm really stoked about this. Being a big BTBAM fan and a fellow in NC near these guys, I really wish I had the funds to get one of these axes.
> 
> Speaking of PRS though, I have a new thread regarding PRS that I need to start that should intrigue many of you into opening your wallets...


----------



## TedintheShed (Oct 8, 2014)

Crap...now I have to clean off my keyboard...


----------



## AscendingMatt (Oct 8, 2014)

realistically how much would this cost? like A custom 24 around $3999?


----------



## DaemonRage (Oct 10, 2014)

Now there's a classy looking signature. I don't listen to his music, but that is a great guitar


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone have an official out the door cost on this beast?


----------



## benz370 (Oct 10, 2014)

I checked with my local dealer, and they gave me a quote of $4199 Canadian.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 10, 2014)

I've checked with a couple of U.S. dealers and I've gotten between $3,499 and $3,699 depending on if your out of state or not.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 23, 2014)

$3,500? Mmmm, I'll hold. Delicious color. I'd love to see that in a Private Stock quilted top, satin finish. I'd deal drugs to get my hands on that.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Oct 24, 2014)

I was at the PRS clinic in Hamden, CT last Friday where dustie was there and so was this guitar. It looked and sounded awesome! Paul himself played it for a while as well alongside with Emil and Zack myers. I can't afford it but boy I wish I could!


----------



## TVasquez96 (Oct 24, 2014)

I want it, but my near minimum wage job says no


----------



## asher (Oct 24, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> I've checked with a couple of U.S. dealers and I've gotten between $3,499 and $3,699 depending on if your out of state or not.


----------



## protest (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweetwater has it for $3,999.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 24, 2014)

asher said:


>



I know...I know...


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 28, 2014)

protest said:


> Sweetwater has it for $3,999.



Sweetwater would definitely negotiate, in my experience you can get it down a few hundred dollars and pay it over 24 months too.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 29, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> I was at the PRS clinic in Hamden, CT last Friday where dustie was there and so was this guitar. It looked and sounded awesome! Paul himself played it for a while as well alongside with Emil and Zack myers. I can't afford it but boy I wish I could!



All these years I've been visiting my grandparents when they were alive, and now my Aunt right on State Street in Hamden, and I had zero clue there was so much PRS awesomeness wrapped in bacon in the same town. Epic fail. At least I know now to stop at Brian's next time I visit.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a beauty of a guitar, but I can't justify it based on looks, I have to reserve my actual dollars spent against actual guitars that give me something I can't get elsehow.

I would if I could, though. Can't, so I won't.


----------



## narad (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interested but I'd like something more concrete before ordering: does anyone know if these will be hitting dealers before the December deadline for placing an order? I'd like to try one out or hear some demos / reviews beforehand...

Great specs though - props to PRS on this project.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's a neat model, but honestly for a couple hundred more I scored a tricked out AP with a flamed maple neck and the neck carve of my choosing (i.e. not limited to Pattern Thin like this one is). Basically you're buying a PRS CU24 Floyd model, but paying at least $500+ extra for the satin finish "Waring Burst" (not sure if the other colors offered are satin as well?), his sig model DiMarzio pickups, black hardware and glow in the dark side dots. I noticed his sig model also comes with a plain rock maple neck, whereas the Custom 24 Floyd model normally includes a flamed maple neck as a standard option, even on the non-10 top models. So basically it's a stripped down a CU24 Floyd (they don't actually state these will be 10 tops, or even have the option for 10 tops on the site either, FWIW) without a flamed maple neck but with DiMarzios tossed in and then jumped up the price quite a bit.  

I dig BTBAM but I don't love this one enough to want to drop nearly Artist Package prices on something that's not going to come with AP-level options like an Artist Package top and matching neck for the sake of getting some signature DiMarzios tossed in instead.  Side note... it seems like everyone is getting signature model DiMarzios these days!   Love me some PRS, but this is certainly one I'll be passing on unfortunately.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Oct 30, 2014)

PRS Website under specs for the model says it will be standard with a Carved Figured Maple 10-top. So its the same price as a 10-top Custom 24 Floyd. You're trading a flamed maple neck for a satin finish is all. Oh and you get Dustie's DiMarzio's which I'm sure are better than anything PRS could ever put out for a pickup.


----------



## narad (Oct 30, 2014)

And the matching headstock veneer - I love that. Disappointed that it's not a flame maple neck though...seeing as his guitar has that. I thought it was just a spec typo.


----------



## daveofdonnell (Oct 30, 2014)

The best things in life are free... But the best guitars apparently are not.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> PRS Website under specs for the model says it will be standard with a Carved Figured Maple 10-top. So its the same price as a 10-top Custom 24 Floyd. You're trading a flamed maple neck for a satin finish is all.



You're right, I checked again... coffee clearly hadn't kicked in yet.  Still, the pic on the site is his actual guitar and that's not what I would consider a "killer" 10-top by any means considering it has a lot of drop-outs in the figure and that's not what you should get when paying the premium for a 10-top typically, IMO.  It is certainly still a nice top (especially compared to some other brands using "premium flamed maple" *cough* *Washburn Strandbergs* *cough*), however at $3600+ I would prefer to get a bit of a heavier figured top regardless of figured maple taste being subjective.  You're still paying close to AP price for a non-AP top any way you slice it, though.  



FantasyMetal said:


> Oh and you get Dustie's DiMarzio's which I'm sure are better than anything PRS could ever put out for a pickup.



Your comment about the DiMarzios are offbase though, how many PRS pickups have you played for more than 10 minutes? I've played pretty much every offering they have, they have a TON of incredible OEM in-house pickups, so to make such a sweeping generalization is a bit strange as I'm betting that statement is not rooted in personal, real-world experience.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Oct 30, 2014)

I have played the 57/08's, 59/09's, 53/10's, Tremonti and Santana pickups. They are decent enough pickups if you play lower gain classic rock, but paired with a Mark V or an EVH 5150 III they sound muddy, weak and sterile. What pickups any given musician likes is completely subjective. However, I have removed the stock PRS pickups from every PRS I have ever owned (Tremonti, Al Di, Custom 22's and 24's AP or Private stock, etc.). I may not have the extensive high end PRS collection that you do, but the Core and Private Stock models I've had and played have all sounded like utter and total garbage for anything than 60's-70's blues-based rock or jazz fusion.

Also, don't bet that anyone who disagrees with you doesn't have experience to back it up. PRS makes lots of guitars in a year.


----------



## JDinSC (Oct 30, 2014)

Absolutely love this thing. Neck carve is too thin for me personally, but the options are pretty slick for PRS' first true metal sig!


----------



## protest (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> I have played the 57/08's, 59/09's, 53/10's, Tremonti and Santana pickups. They are decent enough pickups if you play lower gain classic rock, but paired with a Mark V or an EVH 5150 III they sound muddy, weak and sterile. What pickups any given musician likes is completely subjective. However, I have removed the stock PRS pickups from every PRS I have ever owned (Tremonti, Al Di, Custom 22's and 24's AP or Private stock, etc.). I may not have the extensive high end PRS collection that you do, but the Core and Private Stock models I've had and played have all sounded like utter and total garbage for anything than 60's-70's blues-based rock or jazz fusion.
> 
> Also, don't bet that anyone who disagrees with you doesn't have experience to back it up. PRS makes lots of guitars in a year.




The metal pickups in the CU24 Floyd are flat out amazing.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Oct 30, 2014)

protest said:


> The metal pickups in the CU24 Floyd are flat out amazing.



That's cool, I have actually heard good things about them. I've been wanting a PRS Custom 24 Floyd for a while, but as HighGain said, they are kind of ludicrously priced when you can get an Artist Package for not much more.


----------



## protest (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> That's cool, I have actually heard good things about them. I've been wanting a PRS Custom 24 Floyd for a while, but as HighGain said, they are kind of ludicrously priced when you can get an Artist Package for not much more.



You just have to find a non 10 top that looks awesome. It made sense for me because I would have gotten an artist package with those specs anyway. I got wood that wasn't as crazily figured as an AP, but I also paid $1,000 or so less than an AP for mine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> I have played the 57/08's, 59/09's, 53/10's, Tremonti and Santana pickups. They are decent enough pickups if you play lower gain classic rock, but paired with a Mark V or an EVH 5150 III they sound muddy, weak and sterile. What pickups any given musician likes is completely subjective. However, I have removed the stock PRS pickups from every PRS I have ever owned (Tremonti, Al Di, Custom 22's and 24's AP or Private stock, etc.). I may not have the extensive high end PRS collection that you do, but the Core and Private Stock models I've had and played have all sounded like utter and total garbage for anything than 60's-70's blues-based rock or jazz fusion.
> 
> Also, don't bet that anyone who disagrees with you doesn't have experience to back it up. PRS makes lots of guitars in a year.



Having played all of those sets myself for extended periods of time, I don't see how you could make that statement at all.  50/09's, 53/10's and Tremonti pickups can't do metal? Do yourself a favor and spend 20 minutes on YT searching on those pickups and educate yourself. You'll find dozens of examples proving they do more than "lower gain classic rock" tones. Saying the pickups are "muddy, weak and sterile" are totally ridiculous adjectives and in this case proves you're talking out your ass, that much is not subjective. 

The fact that you make statements like those found above, including this gem:



> the Core and Private Stock models I've had and played have all sounded like utter and total garbage for anything than 60's-70's blues-based rock or jazz fusion.



is proof that you're either just making shit up or you are straight up trolling. Sorry, but I call bullshit on your "experience". There are a TON of guys using PRS for metal, and if you're debating that or saying that the core models you've played with those pickups couldn't, there's something wrong with the picture and it sure isn't the guitar or the amp.  I'm fine with people who disagree with me on opinions where it's debatable, but the way you're talking is proof positive that you don't know what you're talking about and it's not the first time either.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Oct 30, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Having played all of those sets myself for extended periods of time, I don't see how you could make that statement at all.  50/09's, 53/10's and Tremonti pickups can't do metal? Do yourself a favor and spend 20 minutes on YT searching on those pickups and educate yourself. You'll find dozens of examples proving they do more than "lower gain classic rock" tones. Saying the pickups are "muddy, weak and sterile" are totally ridiculous adjectives and in this case proves you're talking out your ass, that much is not subjective.
> 
> The fact that you make statements like those found above, including this gem:
> 
> ...



Hey I'm glad you like PRS guitars and think the stock pickups sound great. There are many people who agree. I think you (and they) are wrong, and I stand by that. Youtube videos are not "proof." There are many guys who don't play PRS who play metal, too. If attacking my opinion makes you feel better about yourself, have at it. But saying I don't know what I'm talking about? You were the one who couldn't be bothered to properly read the PRS website before going on a tirade about this model in the first place.


----------



## Whammy (Oct 30, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Hold up, am I reading this right when it says Dustie has DiMarzio sig. pickups? Are these available off this guitar? I didn't even know these existed.



I know you can place a special order for some DiMarzio pickups. Greg Howe has his own signature pickup (GH5) but DiMarzio don't sell them as a retail item. However you can still order one of Greg Howe's pickups. You just need to send DiMarzio an email.
So I would suspect that Dustie's pickups will be obtainable one way or another.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> Hey I'm glad you like PRS guitars and think the stock pickups sound great. There are many people who agree. I think you (and they) are wrong, and I stand by that. Youtube videos are not "proof." There are many guys who don't play PRS who play metal, too. If attacking my opinion makes you feel better about yourself, have at it. But saying I don't know what I'm talking about? You were the one who couldn't be bothered to properly read the PRS website before going on a tirade about this model in the first place.



^ this guy 

TIL my 57/08 being used for doom and death metal is wrong!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2014)

FantasyMetal said:


> Hey I'm glad you like PRS guitars and think the stock pickups sound great. There are many people who agree. I think you (and they) are wrong, and I stand by that. Youtube videos are not "proof." There are many guys who don't play PRS who play metal, too. If attacking my opinion makes you feel better about yourself, have at it. But saying I don't know what I'm talking about? You were the one who couldn't be bothered to properly read the PRS website before going on a tirade about this model in the first place.



When your comment is clearly bashing pickups making statements that are wholly incorrect, yes I will call you out on it, regardless of it being a PRS product. Calling a medium-medium/hot output pickup "muddy, weak and sterile" and saying they are "decent enough pickups if you play lower gain classic rock" means you either don't know how to dial in a 5150 for metal or you're trolling man, no two ways about it. You can say whatever you want, but you can absolutely expect to get called out for it. If someone made the same claim about a moderate output BKP or Seymour Duncan I had experience with, I would call them out just the same, so it's not a PRS thing. 

I already pointed out that I missed the 10 top denotation in the description (NORMALLY they have it listed as an option at the bottom of the spec page under Options -> Top Options like they do for EVERY OTHER MODEL, I'm pretty familiar with the PRS site in general, thanks...) but again, trying to use that as your basis for why your incorrect statement should hold any sort of validity is laughable at best. Saying a 59/09 is a weak, sterile pickup is like saying a Duncan JB is a weak, sterile pickup.  That's all I'm saying. Argue away, doesn't bother me, but I will point out when someone makes a baseless claim about a product every day of the week, PRS or otherwise.



Nonservium said:


> ^ this guy
> 
> TIL my 57/08 being used for doom and death metal is wrong!



Haha, exactly! 59/09's and uncovered 53/10's are actually my go-to metal pickups in my PRS which is why I find blanket statements that don't make any sense a bit ridiculous.  I can do metal just fine on my CU24 with 57/08's, they're not super high output pickups but they handle rock and metal without issue.


----------



## narad (Oct 30, 2014)

Can we accept that for _some_ people, FantasyMetal and myself included, DiMarzio makes a better sounding pickup than anything PRS makes and this model would therefore be a win vs. a floyd C24?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember Fluff on youtube going on a mini-rant about PRS pickups, too. I've always seen mixed things about stock PRS pickups.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 30, 2014)

Simmer down guys 

That said though, if you can't get decent metal tone out of a 5150 with a 57/08 or 59/09 the problem isn't the pickup 



narad said:


> Can we accept that for _some_ people, FantasyMetal and myself included, DiMarzio makes a better sounding pickup than anything PRS makes and this model would therefore be a win vs. a floyd C24?



There's a difference between liking one thing better than another and making some pretty hugely derogatory statements. I like a lot of different pickups, but making a statement like you can't get good metal tone with PRS pickups is just silly.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 30, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Simmer down guys
> 
> That said though, if you can't get decent metal tone out of a 5150 with a 57/08 or 59/09 the problem isn't the pickup
> 
> There's a difference between liking one thing better than another and making some pretty hugely derogatory statements. I like a lot of different pickups, but making a statement like you can't get good metal tone with PRS pickups is just silly.



Yeah I don't mean to belabor the point, that's pretty much what I was trying to express in a more concise nutshell.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Oct 30, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Simmer down guys
> 
> That said though, if you can't get decent metal tone out of a 5150 with a 57/08 or 59/09 the problem isn't the pickup
> 
> ...



Fair enough. You can't get good metal tone, *in my opinion*. There are a variety of factors that could have been wrong with all of the individual pickups in the specific guitars that I have tested that have led me to this conclusion. They could have all been underwound or something, I didn't check the resistance and I checked them on multiple amps. I didn't mean to offend anyone personally with my statement, I was just sharing my experiences.


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 30, 2014)

I still really want one of these in the Jade or Faded Whale Blue finish . Although I don't mind the scale length, I'm a bit surprised he didn't increase it to 25.5 or something.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 30, 2014)

For what it's worth, I don't like PRS guitars, and will probably never own one, and I think their pickups are really good, and perfectly usable for metal.


----------

